# Smell



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Allrigth i have tried everything. How do you eliminate the new trailer smell?







The only way i can see to help is to run the A/C. I let it sit for a few days and WOW








Vern this is when i need spell checker!







It smells like formaldehyde shy Any suggestions?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It should reduce over time. I still get it on a 4 month old Outback after it sits in the Arizona sun even after installing the MaxxAir cover. Seems to get a little better each trip. We can't notice it once we're set up at our camp spot and it's opened up.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

cue Lynard Skynard...

"OOOO OOOO THAT SMELL.....CAN'T YA SMELL THAT SMELL"

Sorry, just enjoying a musical moment.









It's a common problem and recently discussed here:

that smelly smell


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I am on month three and it is still very strong. Your only hope is to get some max air vents and keep em open all the time. If we shut the TT up for a few hours its back.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Open vents and lots of air is the only fix. Takes a few really hot days and maybe 3 months for it to really disappear.

You could also spill a beer (heaven forbid) or maybe let a wet dog sleep in it and that will also knock the new trailer smell down a notch or two.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ssalois,

It just takes time, ventilation and patience. Sorry, wish there was a better answer.







But have faith...it will clear up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

ssalois said:


> Allrigth i have tried everything. How do you eliminate the new trailer smell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke to Doug's wife and she said it was O.K. with her to trade units. Doug, sorry to break the news to you this way.

Mikey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ssalois,
> 
> It just takes time, ventilation and patience. Sorry, wish there was a better answer.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better Doug

Don


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dont bother with the amonia trick in the TT, it didnt do much for me ( if anything ). Time and air it out as much as possiable. I usually leave a window cracked and that seemed to help over time. Took me about a month to rid the eye burning pain.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

would running a couple of the portable room air filters help????? I don't have the problem.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We've had our trailer for a year now, and we STILL get that overpowering smell if the trailer has been closed up. It's still sooooo bad that it burns our eyes too.

We have to completely open her up (windows, vents, fans) and after about 15 minutes, it's tolerable. Now, when we're not at our seasonal site, we just leave some windows cracked open a bit to keep the fumes from building up. So far it's worked fine.


----------

